# CM9 only reporting 864 MB memory



## nuffpunk (Mar 2, 2012)

Just noticed this in settings under About Tablet for the first time, don't know if its always been this way. I would expect it to report 1GB. Hoping someone can shed some light on this for me.


----------



## deepdespair (Aug 30, 2011)

Some of the RAM is in use by the OS, and therefore doesn't show up as usable RAM. This is normal.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

nuffpunk said:


> Just noticed this in settings under About Tablet for the first time, don't know if its always been this way. I would expect it to report 1GB. Hoping someone can shed some light on this for me.


Look under storage. That will give you more of an idea of what you have available, what you have installed and what's left. If you feel you need more internal storage, check out this thread which is pinned at the top of this forum. There is a zip you can flash that will increase your internal storage up to 2 gigs.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/


----------



## Alzest (Sep 10, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Look under storage. That will give you more of an idea of what you have available, what you have installed and what's left. If you feel you need more internal storage, check out this thread which is pinned at the top of this forum. There is a zip you can flash that will increase your internal storage up to 2 gigs.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/


I'm pretty sure he's talking about the RAM, not the internal memory...


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

nuffpunk said:


> Just noticed this in settings under About Tablet for the first time, don't know if its always been this way. I would expect it to report 1GB. Hoping someone can shed some light on this for me.


if you have android phone with 512ram. try to check the avail ram. its behaving the same way.

part of it is used by the OS.


----------



## nuffpunk (Mar 2, 2012)

cool, thanks. My touchpad is my first android device,so I'm just learning. (keeping up woth TP nightlys has been a pretty good crash course though.) Thanks for the replies, now I know that the Ram count is normal.


----------

